# my website - let me know what you think



## baneling (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all, I got into photography about a year ago, since then I have taken alot of pictures.  take a look at them at 500px / John Velocci / Photos and let me know what you think.

thanks


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 3, 2013)

You're not having a website, in my opinion.

500px is the website.

You're just having an account on 500px. You have just a profile page, like anyone else on 500px or flickr, or facebook or ... or ... 

So your website is looking all the same as all the others on 500px. 
The difference is your photos. And your photos are good.


----------



## baneling (Feb 4, 2013)

that's what I meant.  thanks

your pictures are great.


----------

